# 2000 Jetta misfires on acceleration, help!



## K64250 (Aug 21, 2008)

I have a 2000 Jetta GL 2.0L with 121,100 miles. One day, I was driving and noticed the engine running a bit rough when I tried accelerating. It's been doing this all week since then and hasnt gotten any better. I tried dumping some fuel injector cleaner in the gas, replacing the spark plugs, making no difference. I had a friend test it and found the following codes, Po300, Po303, Po304, Po102, Po1580, Po341, Po1583. I don't know where to start!!! I've had the car for about a year (got it used) and I always noticed when it came to operating temp (190F) it doesnt run as well as when its cold, not jumpy, not as fast. I'm not sure if this is related, but it only seems like the engine runs rough/misfires when its warm, or after driving for 5-10 mins.


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Go here: http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde...Codes
Plug those codes one at a time into the search on the left side of the page and you will get more info.
I'm tired today and don't feel like doing the copy pasta for all those codes.
At a guess if it is misfiring on all 4 Cyls, try replacing the wires first then maybe the coilpack.


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jay-Bee* »_Go here: http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde...Codes
Plug those codes one at a time into the search on the left side of the page and you will get more info.
I'm tired today and don't feel like doing the copy pasta for all those codes.
*At a guess if it is misfiring on all 4 Cyls, try replacing the wires first then maybe the coilpack*.

X2


----------



## K64250 (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (FL 2.0L)*

cyl 3 and 4 are misfiring, i dont have too much money to throw around for new parts


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

You also have the maf low voltage code there (0102). You can try cleaning the maf. Do you know someone with the same car? You can try swapping a known good MAF or some known good wires in there.
1580 is a TB code...
0341 is the dreaded camshaft position sensor code (timing off or bad sensor). That could give you the symptoms you are experiencing. Are you overdue for a timing belt (105K), or was it done recently?


_Modified by FL 2.0L at 9:23 PM 8-20-2008_


----------



## K64250 (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (FL 2.0L)*

Po300 - Random Cyl Misfire
Po303 - Cyl 3 misfire
Po304 - Cyl 4 misfire
Po102 - MAF or VAF A circuit low input
Po341 - Camshaft position sensor A-bank 1 circuit range/perf
Po1580 - Unknown
Po1583 - Unknown


----------



## K64250 (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: (FL 2.0L)*

I cleaned the MAF sensor (rubbing alcohol in a ziplock bag) and it made no difference. I got the car with 115,500 miles from a dealer (probably a trade in) and by the looks of the car, I dont think the owner took very good care of it. It's probably due for a timing belt, but I really have no money as of now.


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

Not to alarm you further, but if the belt breaks in your car, it damages the valves in the head, almost certainly.


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (K64250)*


_Quote, originally posted by *K64250* »_I cleaned the MAF sensor (rubbing alcohol in a ziplock bag) and it made no difference. 

You do know that "Rubbing Alcohol" Is actually only 70% Isopropyl Alcohol - 30% water. You are supposed to use 99% Isopropyl Alcohol, or electronics cleaner. All that extra water might has made it worse.
Either way... what plugs are you running... I will say it over and over again NGK BKUR6ET-10 plugs are OEM replacement, I have 190,000 kms and never an issue with them (I haven't had the car since new but the 1 PO always used them as well)
And try the plug wires first as it will probably be cheaper, then the coilpack if no success.
A good idea too would be to swap cyl 1 and 2 wires with 3 and 4 and see if the misfires follow them although the length of them may not allow it it's worth a shot.
EDIT: and on the timing belt note, if you are able to and willing to do the work yourself it could be all done for ~200$, water pump included.


_Modified by Jay-Bee at 10:36 PM 8-20-2008_


----------



## K64250 (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: (Jay-Bee)*

Bosch platinums (I know I should've used NGK) I think the only place to go for those is a VW dealer and they were closed the day I went to get new plugs. New plugs didn't change anything.


----------



## K64250 (Aug 21, 2008)

The spark plug wires from 3 and 4 dont reach cyl 1 and 2, they're 4 different lengths. I think the rubbing alcohol i used was 89 or 99% Isopropyl.


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (K64250)*


_Quote, originally posted by *K64250* »_Bosch platinums (I know I should've used NGK) I think the only place to go for those is a VW dealer and they were closed the day I went to get new plugs. New plugs didn't change anything.

What plugs did you remove?


----------



## KevinGolf (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: (K64250)*

I have the same exact problem, when I hit about 3000 on the highway, it starts bucking like crazy, i'm probably going to get new wires tommorow, but the thing is, I feel like it might be a fuel delivery problem.
Why would it run fine at lower rpm, then all of a sudden when you get to higher ones it starts misfiring, unless something is missing, so either air or gas.... but my air side is good, so i'm completely lost to. I have no clue, but I just bought this car last week, and have already done a load of crap to make it reliable..... vw's are never reliable..


----------



## K64250 (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: (FL 2.0L)*

Replaced all 4


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

Let's try again...
What brand of spark plug was in there when you changed all 4 of them?


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

Despite the questions about spark plugs, I'm thinking MAF and/or coilpack.


----------



## KevinGolf (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: (FL 2.0L)*

i just put new spark plugs in today, bosch platinum +2, that's what Advance auto recommended, but i got like 7 misfires on a 15 minute drive today, but my spark plug boots did have a couple little tears and rips in the insulation....


----------



## K64250 (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: (KevinGolf)*

Its ok if I'm light on the gas pedal, but there's no way I can pull onto a highway (atleast not in central jersey), the engine just wont accelerate!
When the problem first started, it seemed to only misfire if If I gave it a lot of gas (pulling onto a highway), now its giving me problems getting up to 25MPH. I have to drive like a granny for it NOT to misfire, even still, it will buck from time to time. The more gas I give it, the crappier it runs and there's no increase in speed.


----------



## K64250 (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: (FL 2.0L)*

NGK, looked like originals


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (KevinGolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KevinGolf* »_ but my spark plug boots did have a couple little tears and rips in the insulation....

Change the wires. Many have claimed bad performance with the Bosch platinums in these engines.
Have you taken a look under the hood in the dark to see if the wires are arcing?


----------



## K64250 (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: (FL 2.0L)*

I havn't yet, but I know its a mess under there, the 1 wire is touching some of the others


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (FL 2.0L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FL 2.0L* »_
Change the wires. Many have claimed bad performance with the Bosch platinums in these engines.

I was going to say the same, and don't ever listen to the parts guys at Advance/Auto Zone/Pep boys or the likes, they no squat about anything.
I research everything and then buy it at my local Euro OEM parts guys. He loves it cause I come in, no questions asked and just tell him what I need.
I went in for the big ass 1.8T Passat/A4 oil filter on my last change, he thought it was really cool.


----------



## K64250 (Aug 21, 2008)

Where can I get new wires? keep in mind I have a slim wallet!


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

germanautoparts.com for many of your maintenance needs!


----------



## KevinGolf (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: (K64250)*

I got NGK plugs today, and am putting them in, in a bit, I also bought new ignition wires. I'll let you know how it goes. I'm hoping you don't have to gap these plugs... cuz I can't see how to do it, with the 3 electrodes, the book says .04 for a gap, and they are at like .02... but the person at the store said they come factory preset, so i'm hoping she was right.


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

No need to set gap on the NGKs, mine went right in. They are set at the manufacturer.
.04 might be max gap, when my old ones came out there was a lot more gap on all 3 electrodes than the new ones.


----------



## KevinGolf (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: (K64250)*

OK!!!
New update.
So when I had the wires out, I decided to check the ignition module to see if it was any good. So I ran the tests with my meter and everything checked out. So I was hoping that it was maybe one of the wires.
So I replaced all the spark plugs with the NGK ones, I got them for like 23 bucks, and the wires were something like 65, so not bad.
Put them all in, put it all back together and felt pretty good about it all.
Started the sucker up, and it seemed to be running better.. SWEET...
Then...
It just went back to how it would run before... hard idle, and shaking pretty bad, so obviously I thought misfires again..
I was right, 2, 3, 4, and random multiple misfires.
Then i listened............
pssssssssssssss.....
There was a leak, one of the air hoses had a serious leak at one of the plastic connectors. I put my finger over it, and instantly the engine started running better, i took my finger away, and instantly it started running bad again.
So i J B Welded the plastic piece up, and good as new, I took the thing for 3 test drives, my wife took it out, and then i drove for about 20 minutes on the highway, smooth as butter.
Now I'm not saying that's your problem, but put your ear close to the engine, preferably when the fans are off (you can hear better then) and just listen for a leak.
at least try that first, but it might also be your wires and spark plugs to...
Who knows.. something to try.


----------



## weelepricon (Jan 20, 2012)

*Jetta Acceleration Trouble*



KevinGolf said:


> OK!!!
> New update.
> So when I had the wires out, I decided to check the ignition module to see if it was any good. So I ran the tests with my meter and everything checked out. So I was hoping that it was maybe one of the wires.
> So I replaced all the spark plugs with the NGK ones, I got them for like 23 bucks, and the wires were something like 65, so not bad.
> ...


i know its been 4 years, but could you tell me what hose that was? you don't really specify... i'm having the same troubles. it was fine, then my battery died, I replaced the battery, and now I get this problem that you had. Thinking I may have tore one of the hoses when replacing the battery.


----------



## tgol6622 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Same problem.*

I too have a misfiring engine and this is both before and after new spark plugs and ignition wires and coil pack. Now what do I do?


----------

